# Primos game camera warning!



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

If you have a primos game camera do not use a digital camera to view your pics. Once your sd card is put into a digital camera then into a primos game camera it will not work. It will say sd card full and that camera is DONE! This info is straight from primos customer service. I dont know why but this sucks.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Try formatting it with your PC and see if the game cam will accept it again..


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

BATWING said:


> Try formatting it with your PC and see if the game cam will accept it again..


Did that several times. Primos said this is a big problem with all their new cameras and once it happens the card reader is done. Primos said "take it back to academy and get your money back. If you want to view your pics on a digital camera do not buy a primos game camera."


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

Are you saying that once you insert the SD card after viewing it in a digital camera that the game cam is toast or it just won't accept that SD card any more? Link?

Can anyone confirm this? I have a TC46 that I just put out recently. I pulled the card this weekend a swapped with a new one, but I viewed the first card with my digital camera. If true, I don't want to put it back in the game cam.

On a side note, that thing snapped off 3200 pics in a week. I have it set to a 3 shot burst on normal sensitivity...1 min intervals. I need to dial back to one pic at a time and maybe adjust the sensitivity.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

slabnabbin said:


> Did that several times. Primos said this is a big problem with all their new cameras and once it happens the card reader is done. *Primos said "take it back to academy and get your money back*. If you want to view your pics on a digital camera do not buy a primos game camera."


WOW!! What great customer service! Thanks for the tip Primos just made the list to never do business with.. EVER


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Which camera are you having this problem with? I have 2 Truth Cam 35s and I've been using my camera to view the pics for 2 years with no problem.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Once you put an ad card into the primos camera after it has been in a digital camera the card reader on your primos camera will no longer work and will not take pics. When you put the card in it says sd card full. I have several truth cam 35s that are 2-3 years old and never a problem. Recently purchased a truth cam 46 on sale last week for $79 and worked great for the first week. A new sd card was used when it was put out and went back to look at the pics yesterday with a digital camera. Once all the pics were viewed and deleted the ad card was put back in the camera and said as card full. Called primos customer service and discussed the situation and was told if you want to view your pics on a digital camera in the field do not buy another primos camera. The customer service lady said it was fine on their older models but will ruin the card slot on the newer cameras.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

With all the different game cameras we have and swapping sd cards there is no way I will buy another primos until this problem is corrected. If you have someone on your lease that likes to go around looking at your pics they could easily ruin your game cam.


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

Well a friend of mine did the same thing I did with his truth cam 46 and everything is fine using a different digital camera. I'm confused but good luck to anyone who has one of these.


----------



## micklitz (Apr 1, 2011)

jtupper said:


> Are you saying that once you insert the SD card after viewing it in a digital camera that the game cam is toast or it just won't accept that SD card any more? Link?
> 
> Can anyone confirm this? I have a TC46 that I just put out recently. I pulled the card this weekend a swapped with a new one, but I viewed the first card with my digital camera. If true, I don't want to put it back in the game cam.
> 
> On a side note, that thing snapped off 3200 pics in a week. I have it set to a 3 shot burst on normal sensitivity...1 min intervals. I need to dial back to one pic at a time and maybe adjust the sensitivity.


I have 8 primos game cams, and I was having the same issue. I set the sensitivity to low, and it fixed the problem. During cooler weather, I put them on normal for open areas and high for enclosed places. The heat makes them more sensitive, as they are activated on movement and changes in temp.

I left them in 3 shot burst, and last week I got between 70-400 pics for a 2week period. Most all of them were of wildlife, not wind.

I hope this helps


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Apparently the digital camera changes the format. I would guess reformatting will fix it. Some game cameras will do that and some will not. Some have that step in their set up and others do not. The SD card must be in the format that the game camera will accept, whatever that may be. all above is just a guess. 

Regarding camera set up I never set the camera for a 3 or more shot burst. Waaayyy too many pictures always 1 shot and at least 1 miute separation between pictures 3 sometimes.


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

Same thing with my cudde,after putting the the sd card in my camera, had to call them also dont take the card out with the camera on.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My dad and i have 4 Primos between us, 2- 35's and 2- 46's, my mom's digital camera gives the SD card full error, my Nikon camera works fine, plus i can view on my computer with no issues, apparently something in her camera is not formatted right??? I'm a big fan of these game cams, would highly recommend.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

SSST said:


> My dad and i have 4 Primos between us, 2- 35's and 2- 46's, my mom's digital camera gives the SD card full error, my Nikon camera works fine, plus i can view on my computer with no issues, apparently something in her camera is not formatted right??? I'm a big fan of these game cams, would highly recommend.


decided to give these cameras a try just bought one. Can I take the SD card out, take it home insert it in my digital camera and then download to my home computer or will that mess the game camera up?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

TxDuSlayer said:


> decided to give these cameras a try just bought one. Can I take the SD card out, take it home insert it in my digital camera and then download to my home computer or will that mess the game camera up?


Sorry i didn't see this sooner, but yes, that's basically what i do, i usually can't wait til i get home so i view in my digital camera, then download when i get home, or if it's nothing new, just whipe the SD card clean in my camera.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

have read all post here and what issues each are having. Let me shed some light and maybe you will check things out and see. With the digital age upon use ever changing. The SD cards also change (not all are the same). Look closely at each of the cards, there is a small symbol on the front SD/HC with either a C4 or C6 or C10 ( that is really format compatabilty of each cards to match the high speed digital photo camera). Some game camera can't handle the HD C6 or C10 format. I have 4 primos cameras, latest being the new blackout, and I have been using my small Sony digital camera to view pictures while in the field. I even format to clear picture and place back into camer without ANY issues. I just think if you are using a 16g C10^ card, them you will have problems. Your digital is design to accept all cards (it auto senses the correct read format of the card so you can view onscreen). The trail camera do not have this feature. Also, don't just buy a card and place in camera...without formatting it using the trail camera itself. It will keep the correct format, even if you view it in your small digital camera (as it was first formatted with the TC format).....like the Primos slogan say "Speak the Language" of the camera. Next time getting cards look for that symbol and compare to other higher or different manufacture cards.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

#?&!, just swapped cards yesterday afternoon and could'nt figure out why in the Sam Hill it kept flashing, SD Card Full. Is it only doing it on new one ones? I have last years model and the pics I took off yesterday wre awesome.


slabnabbin said:


> If you have a primos game camera do not use a digital camera to view your pics. Once your sd card is put into a digital camera then into a primos game camera it will not work. It will say sd card full and that camera is DONE! This info is straight from primos customer service. I dont know why but this sucks.


----------

